# TRC Drawing??



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Did anyone here enter the drawing for the controlled hunt at the TRC? It was mail in due by the 15th of Oct. Just wondering if anyone got picked from OGF?

Scott


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

I applied, however I haven't heard anything and was wondering the same thing. If they picked 10/16, then you think those picked would have received the info by now...maybe not (hopefully not). 

Let me know if you hear so I can sulk.


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

I got my packet in the mail the other day....there are 4 zones / 4 pairs selected to hunt each day of gun season. It sounds pretty neat...you check in at the gaurd station and they let you go out and hunt your sector as long as you want. 

Anyone hunt TRC before?


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

I was drawn to hunt the second day (Sunday) of the second shotgun season. I have never been there before and was wondering what to expect? You can not scout it beforehand and you arrive in the dark for your one-day hunt. The maps are good enough to show the boundaries of your area and the parking lots, so I know I'll get to the right place but just wondering the best approach after that. Any suggestions? The area will have already been hunted for the first shotgun season as well as the day before my hunt. Thanks The packet came in the mail several days ago.


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is a good satellite view of the 4 sectors...you can zoom in / out on your specific section to see the layout. A lot of woods and fields, should be a great time. The only question is how many deer are down there...hopefully someone will post with info.

http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?cp=40.316754|-83.618362&style=h&lvl=15&v=1


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

well well be going on the first day-i already had one of these posts... hopefully i get a big one to enter in my contest  From wat ive heard it sounds awesome!!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

we got a small doe but saw 30+ deer dad hit and we couldnt find a 10pt.-rain washed away blood trail.


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

We went yesterday (Wednesday) and were in sector D. Saw 10 does and one buck myself. I took a button and a doe, my brother-in-law took a button. There were deer trails / tracks / rubs / scrapes everywhere. It looked as though the place was overran with deer. There weren't any high-fences, so the longer people are walking through the woods, the better chance of them scooting out of there. 

The nice thing is there were 12 total hunters in sector D, so deer were moving every direction. The two that I shot had nicks on the top of their back...shot but not low enough to hit the spine. They were both walking fine and did not look injured. 

Good luck to anyone going...it is a great place to hunt and see deer.


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

I got drawn for Sunday. It is supposed to be raining all day unfortunately. Do you talk to the people going into your sector before you go out? I am really looking forward to the hunt after hearing your stories. I am hunting sector A. Any pointers for hunting out there? Did you all do drives? Or did you just sit and wait? Any info will be helpful. Thanks,


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

no drives just walked around...
waitng in the little time we did it also worked too.
Sunday though the deer may be a little smarter


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

When you check in at the gaurd station, they have you go over to a small trailer parked nearby where you check in. We got there at 7 and didn't see any other hunters....saw 3 other trucks parked at one of the parking areas. We backtracked and walked in towards where they were thinking deer would be running our way. We walked in about 150-200 yards apart and my brother-in-law kicked 2 up towards me. The rest of the day we mainly did drives towards each other once we knew the thick areas and small ravines. I kicked another up this way to my brother-in-law, but he moved to a different spot and couldn't shoot. The 2nd one we shot was walking in from the opposite direction just as I was finishing a drive...then the 3rd 15 minutes later came in on the same trail. With 8-12 guys per sector, there is plenty of walking around. It seemed most of the deer movement was around noon which is probably when the others got on their feet.

Good luck and let us know how you did.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

What & where is TRC ? I don't see it listed in the controlled hunts? Just curious.


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

My father and I went on Sunday. What a mess. We didn't see a single deer and may have heard 6 shots that all happened before 11 o'clock. We stayed until 3. I do not think anyone was successful. What a let down. I knew the weather would have messed hunting up but to not see anything was a surprise. Back to bow hunting.


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bluefinn...TRC is in Logan County...it is a controlled hunt that was only posted on ODNR's news site. You had to mail in a postcard to be entered into the drawing. It wasn't with any of the other controlled hunts info.

gpb1111: sorry to hear about your lack of success. When I was there they said sector D was the best, but I didn't hear how any of the others were. The other possibility is without high fences, a lot of the deer may have moved out of there after 7 days of the orange army walking around shooting at deer. It could have been the sector though. I went to NASA Plumbrook on the 2nd day of hunting up there and only saw one running away all day....luck of the draw I guess.


----------

